# is my GSD a mix?



## Deluna Alyssa (Feb 5, 2017)

my 5 month old male GSD may be a mix but im not sure with what as his ears have no base and havent popped up at all yet. he is still cutting in his adult teeth but im sure they still wont go up. they flop straight up when his head points down and when he lays on his side. help please!! (will still love him even if he is a mix lol) would it help if i glued them up?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

He is only five months old. Many GSD puppies have ears like that at that age and they go up later on.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

It's kind of hard to tell from the pictures, but he doesn't look mixed to me. He could just have weak ears. Ours' weren't up at 5 months - by 6.5 months one was up but crooked. The vet taped them a bit after that and now they're both up. They looked kind of similar to your guy's at 5 mo. I wouldn't bother with them at all until he's done teething. Make sure he has lots of raw knuckle bones or antlers to chew on and you can try adding gelatin to his food. 

Here was our guy at 5 mo vs. now at almost 9 mo:


----------



## Deluna Alyssa (Feb 5, 2017)

thank you! a few people have told me that but i was a little concerned because of the shape of his face from a frontward view


----------



## chickensngermanshepherds (Feb 5, 2017)

doesn't look mixed


----------



## Fran Ramirez (Feb 7, 2017)

Ours is about to turn 5 this Friday and looks the same way


----------



## jduran07 (Feb 9, 2017)

Is my German shepherd a mix she's about 19 inches tall paw to shoulder and weights about 27 she's is 4 1/2 months


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Do ya'll "pet their ears up"? By that i mean never push the ears down when petting and gently massage the ears up in the direction they will naturally stand. It has seemed to help both of our shepherds.


----------

